# .204 Ruger - Optics and load data request



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Just backordered a Tikka T3 Stainless Varmint in .204 to toy around with. Should get it in the spring. I was wondering if anyone has been loading for this caliber and has had any good results. Most interested in results with Hornady 40gr / 32gr V-max as they are inexpensive, but any data is appreciated. Photo and chronograph results are welcome 

What power range of optics are you guys running? I don't intend to shoot this at extreme distances, but it would be nice to spot impacts. Would FFP be a waste as the rifle can be sighted in with a trajectory of +/- 2" out to 300 yards? FFP scopes have my interest, but I don't know if it makes sense with this round to use it for quick holdover/holdoff. Primary Arms makes an inexpensive 4-14x44 FFP scope that would satisfy my curiosity.

Thanks!


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

If you don't want to use the ranging functions of the scope, FFP will be pretty pointless.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

If your gun will shoot the 40gr go with that. 

I shoot an AR chambered in .204 topped by a Zeiss 3-15 with the rz800 reticle and have shot multiple targets at 700 yards including 2 coyotes within about a second of each other.

Killed lots of deer and hogs too. Better calibers for that but it does handle it with proper shot placement.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Shoot .204 Dakota Predator (single shot) under Z5 Swarovski. Paper only. Mostly 100 yds but starting to work the 200 and 300 yd. 
Just starting to do reloading thing with .39 gr Sierras and Benchmark powder. Have not yet got same accuracy I can get with factory 24, 32 and 40gr V-Maxs. About 1/2 MOA, sometimes more or less. Not sure reloading makes lot of sense for this caliber unless you are shooting high volume or competition. I started reloading just for fun of it. I do expect to get 1/4 to 1/2 MOA consistently after I get the reload thing down.
Think you will really enjoy this caliber - I now prefer it over my .223 and .308 - almost as much as the .260 Rem. Stay in touch, maybe we can learn together.
10 minutes of Google will give you lot of load data. Good luck, John.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Been loading for one of these for several years and have worked up several loads that worked well at 100 and 200 yards but, could not connect with any consistency at longer ranges on Prairie Dawgs. When 8208xbr came out I went through the load development process with it using a chronograph, the sd's and es's are now very tight and can now hit stuff routinely beyond 500 yards. The load I came up with shoots lights out in 4 204's I know of, may work for you.

26.4 to 26.8 of 8208XBR and the 40GN. Berger boattail, loaded with one caliber in the neck. I haven't seen a 204 production rifle that would reach the lands with this bullet.

I've been using a Sightron 6X24 SIII with a Mil Dot reticle. I'm thinking about sending it in to get the LR-MOA or, in plain English Mil-Hash installed. I have one of those on another rifle and like it a lot. A FFP scope would probably be a waste of money on a 204.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I just started loading for my 204.
Rem 700 VLS 8-32x 44 tru glo scope
Current load is 24.5 grns. H322 40 grn vmax loaded to 2.40 inches
This load shows promise of being a .5 moa load. Next test will be 24.7 grains at a 2.35 inch length. The 2.40 length is a touch long for the mag.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

I plan to change my optics to ziess 5 to 20 after this USW stuff blows over. I don ppthilpnk that anything over 24x is justified on this caliber and 14x is probably plenty.
You should check out the .204 rugerhunting.com website. Lots of info and load data. You can probably hook up with someone who the rifle that you bought and save some time searching for a starting load.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys, I believe I will avoid the FFP option for this particular caliber. Glad to hear success stories with some powder that I already have as well.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah. Powder on hand is the biggy. I didnt find much info on the H322 but it seems to work well enough. Since I have 5 pounds of it you can bet that I will try to make it shoot.


----------



## Superman70 (Aug 13, 2014)

Shot the 204 today. 
hornady brass
40 grn vmax
24.7 grns H322
CCI 400
2.35
.5 moa for three shot groups will chronograph speed later. Going to try and tighten it up some more.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

Finally got around to loading and shooting. Big thanks to Muney Pit for the facility use 

Load Data:

39gr Sierra BlitzKing
CCI 450 Small Rifle Magnum Primer
8208 XBR Powder - 26.0gr, 26.3gr, 26.6gr, 26.9gr, 27.2gr
2.295" OAL - Was not able to reach the lands whatsoever
1x Fired Brass

5 shot groups fired at 100yd from sandbags. Tikka T3 Varmint Stainless - No modifications

My most accurate powder charge landed dead center of prairie dog's recommended dosage  I will load a batch of the 26.6 up and see if it consistently shoots that well. If so I may fiddle with the OAL some, but it seems to be an extremely accurate rifle so far.

Here's the results in order of lowest to highest powder charge.


----------



## Flapp'n Shad (Sep 29, 2015)

I Have a Cooper in .204 with a fixed 10x Leupold mk4 and love it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks for comeing over. That was a good time. I see that small group was a bit smalller than we thought. Man that thing shoots nice. And that 22 still makes me laugh thinking about it. cha cha cha Chia  hahahahahah


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

muney pit said:


> Thanks for comeing over. That was a good time. I see that small group was a bit smalller than we thought. Man that thing shoots nice. And that 22 still makes me laugh thinking about it. cha cha cha Chia  hahahahahah


 Imagine the hang time out to 300 lol. If you could keep it on target you might get 10 shots off before hearing the ring. I'll bring it if we make it to asc.


----------

